#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Macro button not working but works when in module

## taylorsm

I have a macro added to my ribbon and all it does is open a template. It isn't working but if I open the code and run it then it works fine. I've deleted the macro and added back it to the ribbon. My security settings are fine. Any ideas?






```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## taylorsm

Apparently it is because the name of the macro and module were the same that broke it. wow. So answer for any future googlers: DO NOT name the Module the same name as a Macro

----------

